# New issue of 'Balance'



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my new issue. A little disappointing, for me, but then I'm probably not part of the bulk of their intended audience. I do enjoy reading Arthur Smith's article though, and this time he has a go at The Nurse', with a response pretty similar to my own Disgusted nurse gets just desserts

There's also a letter complaining about the Flora Heart Age calculator, which some of you may remember I wrote about some time ago, how it automatically condemns you if you admit you have diabetes without taking into account your levels of control etc. The response from the editor, to look at the article 'The Magic Numbers', does not respond to the complaint in the letter at all, so I am writing to tell them what my findings were.

Apart from that,there's another boring poem and they don't mention the forum address (although they do mention that they 'support' a forum). They seem much more interested in pushing their Facebook group. I've nothing against Facebook, but I don't really like it and often find it difficult and unintuitive to use - I tried to update my status on it the other day, and every time I pressed 'Update' it came up with another box telling me about some new feature. I gave up in the end.

There's some general stuff about 'Back to Basics', but a lot of it reads like filler to me. Apart form Arthur, not impressed.
Bi-monthly rant over!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 29, 2009)

Argh, well, I suppose that will be waiting for me tomorrow when I get back to my flat.

No mention of us AGAIN? Seriously, what do we have to do to get a plug? I really can't stand the facebook group. I'm a fan of DUK (only in the facebook sense most of the time these days!) and the discussions on there really depress me, for the most part.

It'll be good to read Arthur Smith having a go at She-who-must-not-be-named (probably for legal reasons ) I do enjoy his column, I must say.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Since I've joined Twitter I've noticed that they are very active on there. Maybe it's because the forum doesn't really give them much option of promoting their own web pages and fundraising efforts. They used to supply us with news updates for the 'In the News' section, but stopped when Kati Admin went on maternity, so maybe the DUK contact has forgotten about us. A forum isn't as sexy as FB and twitter though, is it? Might investigate the FB group though, I'm intrigued about the representation, particulary the age demographic.

There's a lot to be said for DUK mainly leaving us alone to get on with things, but it would be nice if they just offered us a bit more promotion - this place changes people's lives

The only thing they could do worse is replace Arthur with Ronnie Corbett or Bruce Forsythe!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> The only thing they could do worse is replace Arthur with Ronnie Corbett or Bruce Forsythe!




No....please.....no!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

*My Rant....*

My copy arrived before my double visit to my diabetic consultant and my GP's diabetic nurse, well, I don't think she's diabetic... Checked my feet, asked my weight (had just been told it seeing the consultant), took my blood pressure and failed on two accounts to take blood having realised my liver and kidney functions hadn't been checked for a year. 

Overall it was good morning, Bruce really enjoyed himself, but doesn't like it when they get the needle out to take blood, even though he knows it's from me!

*Balance and DUK*

What a jumbled mess this magazine is. If they're getting back to basics, why not present it in a clear, concise manner, rather than the over the top style it is 'delivered' in.

Isn't it about time there is one design theme that flows through the magazine, making it easier on the eye to read? Perhaps they could do the same to the content as well? All the boxes of different styles on a single page is just a distraction, nevermind the background/border graphics in parts of the magazine, making a serious topic look like the scrapbook of a six year old.

Seemingly they still aren't listening to their members, oops, subscribers 
about content or anything else.

The magazine contradicts itself on the numbers in one article a type 2 adult 2 hours after eating should be sub 8mmol and in another article it's 8.5mmol - that's just one that jumped out, BUT the whole point of this issue is about the numbers and back to basics.

It seems to be a good track record this editor is building in doing nothing of any use for diabetics or the publication, yet again the letters page is raising objections and complaints about previous letters, I must have missed the last copy, or did I? Clearly it made a profound impact on me if I did read it.

On seeing the 'Research Notes' I almost got excited for a fraction of a second, thinking DUK was actually going to tell me where the countless millions of pounds they pump into research goes to over the years and more importantly what comes out of that research. No such luck, it was research from around the world, nothing at all to do with DUK.

Facebook is an easy way for them to hook into people to join their campaigns, erm, raising money to pay their salaries, what they should be using these numbers for is to join serious campaigns such as ensuring all type 2's have test strips, meters and know how to use them, DAFNE/carb counting courses are made available to all applicable diabetics, the list can go on. We're just the ones with the condition and who live with it daily.

My personal perspective of Facebook is people will join anything just to look busy or popular - is that a tad harsh? Oh well... NEXT!

But no, there are other things of far greater importance, only I don't know what they are as DUK doesn't seem to tell to whole world, only pockets they see fit.

I have just visited DUKs website and on their home page in *RED* is the word *CAMPAIGNING. *So I went hunting for what campaigns DUK were currently fighting and expecting us to join in and support them on.

Take a look at the huge list they've got on this link http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Campaigning/Current-campaigns/ or perhaps there is a problem with my browser and it's not showing the invisible ones?... Surely there must be something they can campaign for, or are they so top secret we're not allowed to know?

Will somebody please put the coffee on, so at least they can smell it?

Someone needs to take control of this whole event; I think I've only got two copies left to receive before my membership expires. To be honest, I can't wait.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Good rant David Following the link you gave I once again found myself hopping hither and thither to disparate and chanced-upon links, with little info gleaned from each link. I read a good book a while ago called 'Don't Make Me Think', all about website design and how to make it an accessible, intuitive and enjoyable experience - i.e. not one that makes yo have to pause and consider each click and then wonder where you are, how you got there and how can you get back to that vaguely interesting thing you saw earlier without a thousand moremouse clicks. It only cost me a few pounds for the book and the examples given show that it is not that difficult to achieve. They could have bought two copies for the cost of one person's DUK membership for a year...

Although, that's DUK - getting back to Balance, I agree about the layout - it's like the early days of WP when people when crazy with fonts and clipart just because they could. Perhaps they should skin through a couple of copies of Sweet?


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Good rant David Following the link you gave I once again found myself hopping hither and thither to disparate and chanced-upon links, with little info gleaned from each link. I read a good book a while ago called 'Don't Make Me Think', all about website design and how to make it an accessible, intuitive and enjoyable experience - i.e. not one that makes yo have to pause and consider each click and then wonder where you are, how you got there and how can you get back to that vaguely interesting thing you saw earlier without a thousand moremouse clicks. It only cost me a few pounds for the book and the examples given show that it is not that difficult to achieve. They could have bought two copies for the cost of one person's DUK membership for a year...
> 
> Although, that's DUK - getting back to Balance, I agree about the layout - it's like the early days of WP when people when crazy with fonts and clipart just because they could. Perhaps they should skin through a couple of copies of Sweet?



whats WP northe?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> whats WP northe?



Word Processing. Gah! Now you've made me write it in full, I knew I should have done it the first time!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Although, that's DUK - getting back to Balance, I agree about the layout - it's like the early days of WP when people when crazy with fonts and clipart just because they could. Perhaps they should skin through a couple of copies of Sweet?


 
Sweet is beginning to grow on me, not entirely sure, the articles seem to taste of commercialisation, I don't think they are, but things feel 'paid for' rather than being of genuine educational value/purpose.

That said, it is evolving nicely, clearly they seem to listen and adapt.

I did nearly say the Balance looked like some of the early DTP attempts from PageMaker or the likes in the 80's/90's there is a design rule I was always told about '2 fonts maximum on a page' Otherwise the term was it looked like the 'Liverpool Echo' (with oodles of fonts per page).

The DUK website doesn't flow - the front page as I said had 'Campains' in *BOLD RED* type but it wasn't an active link, I had to put my miners helmet on and go diving into the depths of the DUK website to find anything - no point using the search button, it searches on someone elses website, perhaps in Hungarian 

Anyway, what do we know? Perhaps they could take a look at what my dog can do in terms of web design, he might get a job  www.debrucie.co.uk
Hehe


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Word Processing. Gah! Now you've made me write it in full, I knew I should have done it the first time!


 
Not wishing to split hairs Northerner Sir Admin jr. but it was really DTP (DeskTop Publishing) that put design and layout of pages on the computer in anything like a professional setup 

Clearly DUK only have the free version of whatever it is, no manual and obviously no training or... ok. I'll stop there


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

DTP! That's what I meant to say instead of WP, but memories of early experiences obviously expunged it from my conscious mind...

Nice website Bruce!


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Word Processing. Gah! Now you've made me write it in full, I knew I should have done it the first time!



ohhh soz i thought it was and early version of SWP (socialst workers party)What?????


----------



## aymes (Dec 29, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> No mention of us AGAIN? Seriously, what do we have to do to get a plug? I really can't stand the facebook group. I'm a fan of DUK (only in the facebook sense most of the time these days!) and the discussions on there really depress me, for the most part.



I find myself fetting frustrated with the duk facebook group. Can't quite put my finger on exactly what it is that irritates me though, I think maybe it's just that the facebook format just isn't particularly well suited for that sort of thing. It is a shame they're promoting that site far more than this one. When I do go on there I usually find myself replying to people suggesting they visit here!

Still at my mums house from Christmas so it looks like I'll have balance to greet me when I return tomorrow then, hmmm, can hardly wait.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

aymes said:


> I find myself fetting frustrated with the duk facebook group. Can't quite put my finger on exactly what it is that irritates me though, I think maybe it's just that the facebook format just isn't particularly well suited for that sort of thing. It is a shame they're promoting that site far more than this one. When I do go on there I usually find myself replying to people suggesting they visit here!


 
I think follow like sheep is perhaps applicable with Facebook?


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad you all have beaten me to it in terms of a good rant!  If the issue is supposed to cover basics then as Einstein points out they can't even be consistent within the magazine about 2-hour post meal targets for Type 2s.  I found the whole thing confused and confusing - a really poor advert for the organisation.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I think follow like sheep is perhaps applicable with Facebook?



I don't think that's necessarily fair or true. On the whole, I love Facebook. I think it's great for a lot of things. I'm just not sure what it is that's so infuriating about that particular page.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> I don't think that's necessarily fair or true. On the whole, I love Facebook. I think it's great for a lot of things. I'm just not sure what it is that's so infuriating about that particular page.


 
I made my comment in general about facebook, I'm not the greatest fan as I think it exposes too much about people unless they are really on the ball with how to protect themselves. And when that person may not even know they are on there it's unreasonable. But then there is nothing new about Facebooks lack of privacy. And it's been something I've watched for a long time from a professional angle.

My comment was that the word seems to be spread quickly by facebook users, even though they may not directly support the cause, there appears [in many cases] to be a contest between friends as to who is involved with the most people/organisations.

People with whom I'm a contact having other contacts attempting to contact/become friends with me also annoys me on these sites.

I can't comment on Twitter or other 'social networking' sites as they were coming onboard as I was moving on from needing to be concerned about all of this.

Hope that explains/expands some of my comments.

The point Northerner made earlier about application installations is another area that concerns me and I agree entirely with him on, a seemingly harmless 'look at this' ends up you're opening or launching something else - what, why, who, when?? It can get very baffling.

Perhaps there is too much smoke and mirrors for us older'ish ones 

Surely _social_ is a little more than sitting in front of our laptops in the evening? What happened to a pint with your mates down the local? That's social and you get a far better picture of people when you're face to face. You can't socialise with a keyboard or a webcam 

Grumpy old man signing out


----------



## PhilT (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my copy of Balance today but haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

PhilT said:


> I got my copy of Balance today but haven't looked at it yet.


 
I wouldn't rush


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I made my comment in general about facebook, I'm not the greatest fan as I think it exposes too much about people unless they are really on the ball with how to protect themselves. And when that person may not even know they are on there it's unreasonable. But then there is nothing new about Facebooks lack of privacy. And it's been something I've watched for a long time from a professional angle.
> 
> My comment was that the word seems to be spread quickly by facebook users, even though they may not directly support the cause, there appears [in many cases] to be a contest between friends as to who is involved with the most people/organisations.
> 
> ...



 Different strokes as they say. I love facebook for a lot of things. I've lived in a whole bunch of places, and it helps me keep in touch with people I would struggle to otherwise, time wise, financially, etc. I guess I'm not your average user in a lot of ways though. I don't add people unless I really WANT to be in touch with them. I don't play a lot of the games. I only support causes that I actually care about and might be able to get involved with. 

I also think it's a good way of organising events and what have you. Plus we have FB groups for shows that work is doing, and we use it for networking.

On the flip side though, I do get annoyed with a lot of groups, idiocy and poor grammar/spelling (although that annoys me everywhere, not just on FB!) 

I guess it's like any other form of techology, and it's all well and good as long as you use it in a way that is beneficial to you!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Different strokes as they say. I love facebook for a lot of things. I've lived in a whole bunch of places, and it helps me keep in touch with people I would struggle to otherwise, time wise, financially, etc. I guess I'm not your average user in a lot of ways though. I don't add people unless I really WANT to be in touch with them. I don't play a lot of the games. I only support causes that I actually care about and might be able to get involved with.
> 
> I also think it's a good way of organising events and what have you. Plus we have FB groups for shows that work is doing, and we use it for networking.
> 
> ...



You're the same age as my niece and she loves it too, as do a lot of my friends in their 30's. People are very disappointed when they are accepted as my 'friends' when they get to see my page as I'm only really a member to keep up with my nieces and one or two others. Consequently, I haven't invested much time in setting it up or keeping pace with the changes. But if it's useful to you, then great! 

What happened to MySpace and Friends Reunited? Actually, I'm on FR but it's useless - I added my Uni (Sheffield), now it tries to tell me about everyone who went there when I was there as if I might know them - probably a pool of at least 30,000 people out of which I know about 50! 

There are some interesting tweeters though - Stephen Fry, Rob Brydon and David Mitchell are good and often funny, and I find it interesting to see what their day to day lives are like. I wouldn't use it as a primary means of communicating with friends though.

Oops! Am I ranting/grumbling agian?


----------



## vince13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Agree with you all about this month's "Balance" in the main - I DID like the Black Sheep article though (reminded me of Northie sometimes when he's being Grumpie !).

I saw the poem and thought it MUST be one of "His" but, no, someone else has been picked again for the Poem of the Month.........not fair !

Can't comment on Facebook, Twitter and the like - I'm too old, too technophobic.  This is the nearest I get to "chatting" at arm's length - I like my conversations face to face, feels a bit more human to me but, as you say, each to their own.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this started about balance but i dont get either mags just wanted to say my opinion of facebook o/h has it and goes on most days if not every day he uses it for the apps mainly and it is of some use to him he found some old classmates from school he had not seen in years and some of his workmates chat with him, i think if a site like facey has a place in your home/work then use it , personally i agree with einstein tbh, o/h is forever trying to get me to go on facebook but im happy with msn.

maybe you could split the thread Northe?


----------



## Jean (Dec 29, 2009)

*It's so depressing*

Anyone with only the most rudimentatary knowledge of the forseeable consequences of diabetes is aware of the medical facts that appear on pages 38-40.  Do we really need reminding about them?  No matter what the editor's intentions (and it couldn't have as its background the aspiration of evoking more donations from readers, could it?), all it serves to do is to reinforce the conviction that we diabetics are in trouble!   

The more charitable part of me tells me that the editor is probably wanting us to have the statistics at our fingertips. 

But instead of finding these enlightening, all the figures do for me is reinforce the conviction that Balance would treat us as a big anonymous mass, with a one-size-fits-all application of means to alleviate the diabetic condition.  (Something that Andrew Fenner complains about a few pages further on.)  

No matter how much you study the magazine's articles, the message is almost invariably that all Type 2s have no future beyond medication plus eating a balaced diet - which leads to increased medication whilst eating the balanced diet - ad infinitum. Oh for that word of optimism and hope that I have read on this website so often: controlled diabetes is the cause of absolutely nothing!

I'm tempted to say that my life membership with DUK has been money down the drain - but for one fact  - and in the light of this all else pales into insignifance: in a moment of real depression I turned to it for help - and its response was to put me on to this website.  Without the kind and freely-given advice I've received here, I really would have been in a mess.

Thank you, one and all.


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 29, 2009)

*On my soap box.*

Ooooh do you know Ive really enjoyed reading this thread! I love a good debate! N and E you have raised some interesting points...

I havent received my copy of Balance yet, I have however, picked up the latest copy of Sweet which I am working through. Im not a 100% convert, but I find Sweet more direct, empowering and less patronising. When I read Balance, I feel very 'diabetic' and reasonably depressed about the doom and gloom of it all. Considering what a diverse population of people we are with our varying experiences, I think they decide to address the reader with a blanket response. One that treats us like we are a bit on the simple side.

I was so disapointed with the "Confessions of a pump user"! Did anyone keep up to speed with it? Dull, dull, dull. Anything about the make, usability, why pumping is great, why is is not in other aspects and nothing about any of the functions that make it a huge step from MDI.....for some people, this is the only pumping information or experience they will read. Such a shame. Written by a journalist.........please???  Our very own "The Pumpers Thread" has how many thousands of hits on it and (despite our waffle) gives a wealth of information and real-life exeriences of pumping. Perhaps they should print the thread, the whole damn thing....

I may be dissatisfied, but Im not ready to leave the cult of DUK just yet. It gives me food for thought. I may be a little sceptical but I know my own opinions a bit better on what is going on (or not?) in the word of diabetes when I read and conflict on it. Big sigh. 

I still dispair though. Balance magazine? DUK winning website of the year? Who on earth are they researching in relation to their target audience?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

Jean, good to hear the forum worked for you. It's good to know somewhere within DUK they know about the forum!

I agree with you 150% about the editor of Balance being a chump (you did say that didn't you? ) he is one of the most insensitive people connected with diabetes I've encountered and seems to revel in his position and ability to offend.

Considering this is the public interface of the membership of DUK I think it's a very poor reflection on the organisation as a whole. I am unsure if charity really is a word or term applicable to DUK, but organisation certainly isn't applicable to balance.

Due to the single handed efforts of the editor of Balance I cancelled my membership and changed my will, removing any legacy from DUK.

I haven't yet settled my stomach and found my sunglasses to look at the terrible colours and design used through sections of this magazine. Perhaps the welding helmet of my MIG welder might be better 

There are a great many people who live very healthy and active lives with both type 1 and type 2 diabetes. I am sure there probably is no mention in this issue of the magazine about how important a positive outlook is to driving through some of the frustrations and limitations of the condition.

Of course I'd be staggered it anyone who wrote any of the articles had diabetes themselves - a short bio of the authors/journalist would be an interesting read, certainly explain who knows what and who lives with diabetes and for how long.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm with you on the Confessions of a pumper, SB - it had absolutely no substance to it. I think, above all what frustrates me is that they have the opportunity, and funds, to do a much better job. This isn't an amateur outfit, it's a huge organisation with 75 years of experience with diabetes. What they need is someone like Gerry Robinson to tell them where they are failing their subscribers.

Jean - good to hear that they put you on to us, at least ONE person there has heard of us!


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

ive never subscribed to either prefer to come here with real people who can give personal veiws not something 'written' to please
x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> ive never subscribed to either prefer to come here with real people who can give personal veiws not something 'written' to please
> x



Or NOT, as the case may be!


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Or NOT, as the case may be!



that was a true post x


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 29, 2009)

Its a poor representation, of them, of us and also of our money.

My mum (recently widowed) write to them through the website contact for 'how you can help' offering to volunteer her time in the local area. Do you think she heard back from them? Not a whisper....

It hasnt however impinged on their ability to call my mother twice last year regarding her standing order to their charity putting pressure on her to increase it. How dare they? I think its disgusting.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Its a poor representation, of them, of us and also of our money.
> 
> My mum (recently widowed) write to them through the website contact for 'how you can help' offering to volunteer her time in the local area. Do you think she heard back from them? Not a whisper....
> 
> It hasnt however impinged on their ability to call my mother twice last year regarding her standing order to their charity putting pressure on her to increase it. How dare they? I think its disgusting.



I never heard back form the South East section about the supposedly revived Southampton support group...


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> that was a true post x


 
Saucers away - round two!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

*Meaning of DUK???*



Northerner said:


> I never heard back form the South East section about the supposedly revived Southampton support group...


 
And you're surprised?

In the deaf world the RNID is also known as Really Not Interested in the Deaf... suggestions for DUK?

Do yoU Know anything
Delivering Untold Kodswallop
Diabetes UnKnown here

Come on Northerner, sure you can line a few up?


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> And you're surprised?
> 
> In the deaf world the RNID is also known as Really Not Interested in the Deaf... suggestions for DUK?
> 
> ...



again einstein you have made me giggle xx its called lip service


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2009)

diabetic unfriendlly knowitalls


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 29, 2009)

Messy, uncoherent, contradicting, hard to navigate and find information - sounds suspiciously like DUK.

Given the state of their website, is it any wonder that the paper based bi-monthly counterpart of DUK, aka 'Balance' is not any better.

*DUK* - *D*isgusting *U*seless *K*nowledgebase (although I prefer Steph's version)

NiVZ


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> Messy, uncoherent, contradicting, hard to navigate and find information - sounds suspiciously like DUK.
> 
> Given the state of their website, is it any wonder that the paper based bi-monthly counterpart of DUK, aka 'Balance' is not any better.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome to the anti-DUK supporters club 

Now, why don't you pull up a chair and tell us exactly what you think?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't Underestimate Kafka? I read The Trial once and that was impenetrable, like DUK's website!

Do it Under your Kaftan?

Decomposing Under Knotweed?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Don't Underestimate Kafka? I read The Trial once and that was impenetrable, like DUK's website!
> 
> Do it Under your Kaftan?
> 
> Decomposing Under Knotweed?


 
DUK = Quackers


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote for Eistein's "Delivering Untold Kodswallop" - because codswallop or kodswallop is such a good word!
I'm not a Balance subscriber, and, anyway, finally got over to my family last night, hence just this very short post & nor replies to PMs until I get home, probably tonight. But will take a look when I get to work journal rack on 5th Jan.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I vote for Eistein's "Delivering Untold Kodswallop" - because codswallop or kodswallop is such a good word!
> I'm not a Balance subscriber, and, anyway, finally got over to my family last night, hence just this very short post & nor replies to PMs until I get home, probably tonight. But will take a look when I get to work journal rack on 5th Jan.


 
I know it was with a C but it just summarises what they regurgitate.

Did anyone else notice they were quoting HbA1C results in percentages at points - e.g. 'if type 2's drop 1% off their HbA1C then they are less..' shouldn't they be promoting the new 'points mean surprises' method of quoting HbA1C results?

Ah, ok, they should but this is Balance - sorry I forgot


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Where are the normal people??*

Don't know about anyone else, but I tend to find that Balance seems to either be miserably depressing (eg tales of woe re complications or insensitive work colleagues etc) or super-humanly perfectionist (eg had T1 for 70 yrs, just finished climbing Everest without oxygen, now off to wrestle sharks in a bath tub for charity...).  Until the recent Black Sheep article, I've been wondering where all the "normal" people are...maybe this is a sign of light at the end of the tunnel?

Having had a bit of a moan about the lack of info re control / support post birth, esp breastfeeding etc I was also bitterly disappointed at the half page effort on the subject in which they went into no depth at all & simply regurgitated the basic "facts" (which I personally found erroneous!) of breastfeeding will lower your sugar levels & help your control...no useful info as to, for example, how much it will lower your sugar levels by (i realise this will be a big range, but a range of some sort would at least have been a start - 1mmol? 10?!)

I guess part of the problem is that they feel they have to cater for all - and when T1 & T2 can be so different that must be a challenge...which might be why a lot of the articles don't feel very relevant.  I'd also like to see more about what DUK gets up to re research...

That said, I do generally think DUK is better than nothing...not sure what other "diabetes" charities there are though...

Anyway, just my tuppeneth worth...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2009)

For us Type 1's there's JDRF!


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 30, 2009)

JDRF...umm, know this is probably a really stupid thing to say......but is that also for adults with T1, or is it all focussed on the "juvenile" years?  (Sorry if that is totally dim...put it down to pregnancy brain or something!)  Are they actively looking into cures etc? (Would be glad to support that!!!)


----------



## Flower87 (Dec 30, 2009)

'Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF) exists to find* the cure* for type 1 diabetes and its complications, and is the world's leading charitable funder of type 1 diabetes research.'

So all children and adults with T1.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

Flower87 said:


> 'Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF) exists to find* the cure* for type 1 diabetes and its complications, and is the world's leading charitable funder of type 1 diabetes research.'
> 
> So all children and adults with T1.


 
Which is great 

Just leaves the question what does DUK fund in terms of research???


----------



## aymes (Dec 31, 2009)

Well my copy arrived, can't say it was particularly worth the wait. Other than Arthur's column at the back I found the whole thing, particularly the letters and the facts and figures, really depressing.


----------



## Mand (Dec 31, 2009)

I, too, am very disappointed in DUK. I am a member because of my son. I receive a copy of balance and my son used to receive a copy of 'on the level' a magazine aimed at older kids. He enjoyed receiving and reading it but now they have stopped it due to lack of funds! They have said that we have to look at it on-line but that won't work for us. When my son is on the computer he is playing games or chatting with friends so not interested in reading about 'd'. Whereas the copy of the magazine, lying about in his bedroom, he would look through and i was happy that he was getting educated by it in a way suitable for his age group. I phoned DUK to complain but they just said sorry but not enough funding.

We also had to change to be 'supporting members' which meant that both me and my son are members and they have sent both me and my son a copy of Balance!!!!! I am not happy about this because if funds are tight then why send two copies of the same mag to the same household! Do they think we do not communicate or share!!! Also, and this is where i am very unhappy, Balance mag (particularly this issue) is not suitable for a 13 year old boy!! It is far too adult and hard hitting. Fortunately i got to the post before he did and took it away (i already knew of its content as my copy had arrived the day before). There are some articles suitable for him so i will cut those out to show. 

I tried to phone them yesterday to complain but got no reply. I am serously thinking of cancelling my membership. I could then donate to juivenille research instead? I have Sweet mag on subscribtion and like that too. 

Anyone know if any other organisation do a mag for teenagers?

Mand


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Mand said:


> I tried to phone them yesterday to complain but got no reply. I am serously thinking of cancelling my membership. I could then donate to juivenille research instead? I have Sweet mag on subscribtion and like that too.
> 
> Anyone know if any other organisation do a mag for teenagers?
> 
> Mand



This is pretty awful Mand - they don't have resources to produce something that your son (and undoubtedly thousands of other children) found useful? When there seems to be a broad consensus here that Balance is largely a waste of money? And they send you two copies???!!!!! That is appalling! 

There is a new magazine from JDRF, but it's only produced twice a year currently:

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=383&sectionTitle=T1+magazine+for+kids


----------



## Einstein (Dec 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> This is pretty awful Mand - they don't have resources to produce something that your son (and undoubtedly thousands of other children) found useful? When there seems to be a broad consensus here that Balance is largely a waste of money? And they send you two copies???!!!!! That is appalling!
> 
> There is a new magazine from JDRF, but it's only produced twice a year currently:
> 
> http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=383&sectionTitle=T1+magazine+for+kids


 
I thought children with diabetes were one of their 'sweet/focus groups'? Or is this why they have been targetted with their own web site - lucky kids eh? 

There are so many issues with this organisation that I don't understand and frankly now don't care about. My only concern is that people with diabetes continue to pour their hard earned cash into this hole and get nothing from it.

As members of a charity there should be voting rights, and there were some with DUK, which while limited, don't seem to have changed. Except I can't recall seeing too much from them asking us to vote on trustees etc of late. This is where I see their shifting the members to 'supporters' is an important issue. They remove their accountability from all of us, to a select few who don't seem to standby their indicative agenda.

Soon if we're not careful members will have the say, but becoming a member will be by invitation only, there are other charities who run this way and there is never a change of thought or process within those organisations. Of course if you're invited, you're normally friends with the person who invited you. It becomes a club with an agenda, rather like a non-hereditary house of Lords.

Clearly the more we hear and Mands account clarifies this yet again, there is no accountability behind the charity on any level.

The current issue of Balance was a poor communication attempt to get diabetes back to basics. It wasn't good on the eyes of anyone nevermind putting under the nose of a 13 year old boy. If the web site for their younger members is anywhere near the standard of the main site then it's cost a lot of money and will be fairly useless.

Why do DUK not listen to a single word anyone says to them? Oh, they're no longer there for the membership, I bet having all these diabetics around must be a real pain for them...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

One thing I must say in DUK's favour is that I was given their guide to type 1 diabetes magazine at diagnosis and found it to be excellent. It covered everything I needed and wanted to know at that time and gave me real head start in understanding what to expect. I presume they do a similar guide for type 2. 

Given that these publications cover the 'basics' perfectly adequately, where's the need to reproduce that in Balance? Especially when that is inferior to something already produced by the same organisation. I'd like to see some kind of policy statement from Balance, outlining what their agenda is, their principal target audience (older Type 2 with no web access?) and what they hope to achieve each year. 

It seems pretty formless to me, with insubstantial articles each issue going over pretty much the same ground with little real focus. I know they will be getting new subscribers all the time, but the basic info could be put into a much more concise section reproduced as a reference section each issue.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> One thing I must say in DUK's favour is that I was given their guide to type 1 diabetes magazine at diagnosis and found it to be excellent. It covered everything I needed and wanted to know at that time and gave me real head start in understanding what to expect. I presume they do a similar guide for type 2.


 
I did wonder when I did my last post about these publications that used to get sent to all new members. Perhaps not now as it's a costly exercise?

Perhaps every three years members should get a new, revised copy for their reference. Mine was very useful at the time.

A few things back in the dim and distant past were useful about DUK.

Considering these type 1 and type 2 guides (from memory) where the size of balance, how did they expect to do a back to basics for both types in one magazine with news, adverts and Arthur Smiths page?

One thing in back to basics I couldn't find was the page by Nursey on 'Injecting Etiquette by someone Whose Never Stuck a Needle in Herself' did they run out of room, or simply think Arthur Smiths guide was as complete as it needed to be


----------



## Mand (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Northener. I have registered for a copy of the magazine. 

Such a pity that we all feel so much disappointment with DUK. I have to say that i found much of their material very helpful when my son was first diagnosed so could not fault them for that but it is the ongoing support that is lacking, though very much needed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Mand said:


> Thanks Northener. I have registered for a copy of the magazine.
> 
> Such a pity that we all feel so much disappointment with DUK. I have to say that i found much of their material very helpful when my son was first diagnosed so could not fault them for that but it is the ongoing support that is lacking, though very much needed.



I think that's the thing Mand - we all want them to do well, which is why we are so disappointed. They must be one of the first places EVERYONE in this country goes to when diagnosed. Also, I wonder how many newly-diagnosed Type 1's are told about JDRF? I wasn't, and even when I first started looking around the web I assumed it was for children only - shame the name is misleading these days. I'd love to know the statistics for numbers of people diagnosed Type 1 in adulthood as opposed to childhood - I suspect it is actually more common in adults, and given that there are Type 1s that are 20 years older than (even!) me, shouldn't the 'Juvenile' be dropped? FGS, I was 49!


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 31, 2009)

I didnt really take any notice of the JDRF until you did your sponsored run N and then I linked to their website! Such a shame.


----------



## Mand (Dec 31, 2009)

Good point Northerner! I guess it is a bit mis-leading. I know several adults diagnosed with type 1. You are right, i think most people turn to DUK first. It is a pity that we have to seek out so much support. It would be so much easier if a list was available at time of diagnosis with all the details of places for support. 

All i can say is thank goodness for the internet which allows us to find so much support. I also like the list in 'Sweet' magazine that gives lots of helpful places for support. 

And most of all - thank goodness for this forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think that's the thing Mand - we all want them to do well, which is why we are so disappointed. They must be one of the first places EVERYONE in this country goes to when diagnosed. Also, I wonder how many newly-diagnosed Type 1's are told about JDRF? I wasn't, and even when I first started looking around the web I assumed it was for children only - shame the name is misleading these days. I'd love to know the statistics for numbers of people diagnosed Type 1 in adulthood as opposed to childhood - I suspect it is actually more common in adults, and given that there are Type 1s that are 20 years older than (even!) me, shouldn't the 'Juvenile' be dropped? FGS, I was 49!


 
I was 31 - how about a survey? In say age ranges 0-5, 6-11, 12-16, 81-21, 21-30, 31 plus?

Yeah, ok, I'll work out how to set it up Northerner, off to walk Bruce, back in a few hours - if not, send the search party, we're off to Shear Water Forest!


----------



## Flower87 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mand said:


> We also had to change to be 'supporting members' which meant that both me and my son are members and they have sent both me and my son a copy of Balance!!!!! I am not happy about this because if funds are tight then why send two copies of the same mag to the same household! Do they think we do not communicate or share!!! Also, and this is where i am very unhappy, Balance mag (particularly this issue) is not suitable for a 13 year old boy!! It is far too adult and hard hitting. Fortunately i got to the post before he did and took it away (i already knew of its content as my copy had arrived the day before). There are some articles suitable for him so i will cut those out to show.
> 
> I tried to phone them yesterday to complain but got no reply. I am serously thinking of cancelling my membership. I could then donate to juivenille research instead? I have Sweet mag on subscribtion and like that too.
> 
> Mand



This used to happen in my family too, with the catalogues and raffle tickets - they used to send about 3 copies to our house - me, my sister and my parents. My mum complained so many times and asked about the cost of sending countless copies to 1 house and they said 'it came from a different pot of money to donatations' it doesnt matter what pot of money it comes from - its still a waste!!


----------



## Casper (Dec 31, 2009)

If I can just stick my two penn'orth in - I do feel Balance magazine is incredibly depressing, you must do this, that or the other if you want to survive - or: look at the amazing things you can achieve with diabetes - the shark wrestling whilst potholing in the Atlantic spring to mind.  did anyone read that article? No?  Must've just been me.

Also seems targeted at the type 2s - no offence meant, I know ther are far more of you!

And I was 39 and a half when diagnosed!!

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Casper said:


> If I can just stick my two penn'orth in - I do feel Balance magazine is incredibly depressing, you must do this, that or the other if you want to survive - or: look at the amazing things you can achieve with diabetes - the shark wrestling whilst potholing in the Atlantic spring to mind.  did anyone read that article? No?  Must've just been me.
> 
> Also seems targeted at the type 2s - no offence meant, I know ther are far more of you!
> 
> ...



Caspar, you're right - I was just reading the 'statistics' spread about all the dire things that await at least half of us But the 'article completely fails to elaborate on what kind of control the people getting these complications had - we know that getting better HbA1c reduces risk, but this doesn't give any indication of the state the subjects were in, how long diagnosed, how well educated they were about their diabetes etc. etc. etc. 

Because this kind of detail is lacking, you are simply presented with the fact that you've got virtually no chance, which personally I don't find very encouraging.

Cheers Balance, Happy New Year!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Caspar, you're right - I was just reading the 'statistics' spread about all the dire things that await at least half of us But the 'article completely fails to elaborate on what kind of control the people getting these complications had - we know that getting better HbA1c reduces risk, but this doesn't give any indication of the state the subjects were in, how long diagnosed, how well educated they were about their diabetes etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Because this kind of detail is lacking, you are simply presented with the fact that you've got virtually no chance, which personally I don't find very encouraging.
> 
> Cheers Balance, Happy New Year!


 
Goes back to an earlier comment I made, how many of the people writing for this publication are diabetic? Indeed, how many people working for DUK are diabetic.

There is a clear lack of understanding about the condition they represent.


----------



## am64 (Dec 31, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Goes back to an earlier comment I made, how many of the people writing for this publication are diabetic? Indeed, how many people working for DUK are diabetic.
> 
> There is a clear lack of understanding about the condition they represent.



could we find out? send them a questionarre?


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think that's the thing Mand - we all want them to do well, which is why we are so disappointed. They must be one of the first places EVERYONE in this country goes to when diagnosed. Also, I wonder how many newly-diagnosed Type 1's are told about JDRF? I wasn't, and even when I first started looking around the web I assumed it was for children only - shame the name is misleading these days. I'd love to know the statistics for numbers of people diagnosed Type 1 in adulthood as opposed to childhood - I suspect it is actually more common in adults, and given that there are Type 1s that are 20 years older than (even!) me, shouldn't the 'Juvenile' be dropped? FGS, I was 49!



We didn't find out about JDRF until i did some googling and found out about the KIDSAC otherwise we would have been none the wiser.  Talking to other parents as well, the majority have not heard of them before and automatically go to DUK.

When i went to a Thank you event for volunteers from DUK i probably was one of the youngest people there (i'm 31) I was in a room full of type 2s aged 65+.  It soon became apparent who Balance is aimed at.  

DUK did do a talk at this event and they did concentrate on research and what they are spending money on, but i think they should make this more widely known, like JDRF do - have a conference explaining about research and what they are doing - like the one in Cambridge a while back.

If i ever fundraise it's JDRF all the way....


----------



## aymes (Dec 31, 2009)

Becca said:


> When i went to a Thank you event for volunteers from DUK i probably was one of the youngest people there (i'm 31) I was in a room full of type 2s aged 65+.  It soon became apparent who Balance is aimed at.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

The thing is, even though I'm 51 I feel that it's aimed at people far older than me! Goodness knows how those of you in their 20's and 30's feel, and it's certainly no good for kids (Balance, I mean). I went searching their site to find out about that mag for kids that Mand spoke about. It mentions it, and it looks like there's a link if you click on it but there isn't. Typical!

I feel a campaign coming on - I wonder if we can change their attitudes by the end of 2010?


----------



## aymes (Dec 31, 2009)

Einstein said:


> There is a clear lack of understanding about the condition they represent.



Does remind me, for a few days this summer they had a roadshow outside the forum in Norwich. While my housemates were in the forum a man collapsed in there, not sure how but the people who worked there knew he was diabetic. While waiting for the ambulance one of my housemates went out to the duk stand to see if they could help/had any advice, they just said they couldn't help and he'd have to wait for an ambulance. Now, I appeciate there are all sorts of liability issues if they got involved but a bit of concern or a few suggestions would have been nice. I know if I'd been a bystander I'd have at least seen if there was anything I could have done to help.


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2009)

Cynically, i do think that:  
a)they get money from government to highlight the obesity timebomb etc ...
b)with more type 2s on their readership (i'm presuming here) they aim at them  
and c) i bet a lot of their funds come from older people supporting them so i guess DUK think if it aint broken don't fix it!  

Trouble is, with social networking now more and more people get disgruntled and are able to share and do something about it.  I was able to set up the Change4life campaign on facebook and get help and support from so many people, and through letter writing to government, newspapers and MPs it took just 4 days for the government to admit they had it wrong.   People power!! yay!


----------



## Jean (Dec 31, 2009)

*It's a general dissatisfaction with Balance*

I'm very interested to read the appraisals of Balance to the effect that (a) it seems to be aimed at Type 2s and (b) at older people.

I'm a Type 2 and, oddly, I always close up each issue thinking, There's nothing in there for me - it's probably relevant to Type 1s.  (The Autumn 2009 edition of Research Matters brought forth from me the same reaction.)

Moreover, more than once have I thought (particuarly when reading articles about life-style that emphasise gym-visits or distance running) that's not aimed at my age  group - I can't (verging on 70!) possibly go in for that type of strenuous work-out.

I suspect that what is happening in our minds is this: that whether we are Type 1 or 2, young or very much into the senior citizen category, we all alike can find nothing in Balance that is of immediate relevance, encouragement or life-affirmation.

Thus, though we come at it from different angles, our disappointment and dismay is uniform.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Jean said:


> ...I suspect that what is happening in our minds is this: that whether we are Type 1 or 2, young or very much into the senior citizen category, we all alike can find nothing in Balance that is of immediate relevance, encouragement or life-affirmation.
> 
> Thus, though we come at it from different angles, our disappointment and dismay is uniform.



They have achieved a balance! We are all equally disappointed! Happy New Year Jean


----------



## Jean (Dec 31, 2009)

Your play on words made me chuckle, Northerner!

All the very best to everyone for the New Year.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Goes back to an earlier comment I made, how many of the people writing for this publication are diabetic? Indeed, how many people working for DUK are diabetic.
> 
> There is a clear lack of understanding about the condition they represent.



Simon O'Neill, head of care (or something, his title keeps changing) at Diabetes UK, developed type 1 diabetes as a young adult, and later went to work for DUK. See http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=407 for details of an early piece of his writing that really helped me. 

Personally, I think it's extremely difficult for a single body to represent the needs of such a wide range of people, with effectively 2 very different conditions (with far more T2 than T1), plus some "minor" conditions (not that they're minor to the peole with them) eg LADA, MODY, gestational diabetes etc. Interesting that type 1 diabetes has other organisations eg JDRF, IDDT, but I haven't heard of a type 2 diabetes only organisation - is there one?


----------



## Mand (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to say in my earlier post that if you look on page 75 (?) of this issue of Balance it advertises the mag (the one they won't send to us anymore - 'on the level') and invites you to contact them to join the mailing list for it!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!! 

Sorry, just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

Found this link to Winter 2009 edition of 'On the level' in .pdf format

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Magazines/On_the_level/OTL_Winter_2009.pdf

Got to it from here:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to...ns/Help-and-support/We-can-help/On-the-level/

Annoying they won't send you a paper copy.

NiVZ


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2010)

After pondering for a while when my DUK renewal came up, I renewed feeling that any research into Diabetes must help us somewhere along the line.  Having received the latest "Balance" I wish I hadn't bothered to be honest.  The "complications" numbers made me feel really down - on the lines of "at my age, what's the use of trying?" which I know is silly and self-defeating.

The only article I did enjoy was The Black Sheep as it lined up with many of my own feelings about Diabetes- I don't want to climb Everest, just get my life back under control.  Luckily this Forum gives support at the good and bad times.

I didn't like the glaringly intrusive colours on many of the pages - they didn't help to retain my attention at all.  

It seems I'm in good company (or bad if you read how we've "sinned" over the festive season!).

Wishing you all a better 2010.......................


----------



## Mand (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks NiVZ! Very kind of you! I will take a look.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 1, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Found this link to Winter 2009 edition of 'On the level' in .pdf format
> 
> ...


 
How is it the kids get the nicely designed stuff and we end up with the 6 year olds attempt a publishing, erm, Balance that's it?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2010)

As well as being better laid out, all of "On the Level" is on the web, instead of just 3 articles per issue of "Balance".


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 1, 2010)

Einstein said:


> How is it the kids get the nicely designed stuff and we end up with the 6 year olds attempt a publishing, erm, Balance that's it?


 

Can't remember the full quote but it did contain the words Lunatic and Asylum.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 1, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Can't remember the full quote but it did contain the words Lunatic and Asylum.


 

'Excessive drinking session' and brewery comes to mind too.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 2, 2010)

There are some things in Balance I have liked, particulary the eating disorders story in the last issue. The carb counting information a few issues back I think was good to see also.
 But overall i think it is too simple, the information is just too basic for me. I raised this point last year when i went to a DiabetesUK focus group and they said they would pass the info on to the Balance team. I think the problem is trying to cater for everyone, 90-95% of people with diabetes are type 2, then you've got people who have been diagnosed a week and those diagnosed 30 years. I also find that I have already read about much of the news etc. on the web months before I see it in Balance.


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

Seems the consensus is that they are trying to do too much with Balance and spreading things too thin.

I can see that it is difficult to cater for the wide range of needs of all the diabetics.  As sofaraway says, there are type 1, type 2, newly diagnosed, those who have lived with it for years, carb counting, pumps.  It would be easy to say split the magazine for different types, but there is general info that is applicable to all of us with Diabetes so thats not always the answer either.  I don't envy them the task of trying to get the right 'Balance' (apologies, I couldn't help myself)

On the other hand, I think the layout of the magazine and their website could be done a lot better.  Following simple rules to make the presentation cleaner, and more concise and the information therefore easier to find would be a big step forward.

NiVZ


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe I am remembering wrongly but i'm sure I read something that said it was RNIB, thats right isn't it? the charity for the blind? That their magazine was approved by them as it's easy to read. 
Looking at this months I'm sure I am making that up!


----------

